# Finally got a O.K. buck Calhoun County



## julian faedo (Dec 9, 2012)

was deep in the swamp and hardwoods and lucky for me I had a friend to help me take him out


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 9, 2012)

fine lookin deer


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 9, 2012)

thats an awesome looking buck congrats man


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 9, 2012)

I love that character he has!! Fine Buck!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool buck!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice buck! Lots of character, congratulations!


----------



## meatcleaver (Dec 11, 2012)

thats a cool looking deer


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2012)

Fine buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Deadringer (Dec 17, 2012)

Neat looking rack - congrats.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Dec 17, 2012)

If you can take some pictures of the head and horns for us to see all that character he has. Awesome rack!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## runkeldc (Dec 17, 2012)

Cool looking buck.  Congrats.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gnarly looking buck you got there! Congrats


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Jan 2, 2013)

That is a great looking buck right there, Congrats!


----------



## FMBear (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome character on that fine buck!  Congrats!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats....persistance pays off....


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Way better than OK in my book.  Congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

very nice deer! congrats to you brother!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome buck  GOD was shining on you!


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 10, 2013)

that sucker's got all kinda character. Great buck! Congrats


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 13, 2013)

just got a trail cam picture of this deer on 12-6 and I shot him on 12-7 this is the only time he came out on the trail cam. and I got him about 1/2 mile from this spot chasing a doe in the swamp


----------



## Larry Tillman (Jan 18, 2013)

Great looking buck. That is one I have been waiting on.  Is that the only buck you got this year.


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 20, 2013)

Larry Tillman said:


> Great looking buck. That is one I have been waiting on.  Is that the only buck you got this year.



Larry I was lucky to get one more but not the one I was hunting, like every club out there they have some big one on there trail cam, there was at least six trophy buck in are property and three was harvest NOT by me, here's the second buck I got


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I love that character he has!! Fine Buck!!



X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats on a fine deer!!


----------



## Beamer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Great Buck*

Really Nice Buck


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Unique for sure!


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 7, 2013)

I like that droptine


----------



## relichunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Julian, Nice bucks! HH,  phil


----------



## Robert Harmon (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice bucks congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## 123djc (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like double droptines at the front of the rack. very different. nice----


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (May 15, 2013)

That first one would make a cool looking mount


----------



## deadend (May 15, 2013)

Hard to find unique bucks like that with so much character.  I'd put him on the wall in a heartbeat.


----------



## owlhoot78 (May 19, 2013)

I think he would go on my wall if I were you. Gotta love the funk.


----------



## julian faedo (May 20, 2013)

owlhoot78 said:


> I think he would go on my wall if I were you. Gotta love the funk.



owlhoot, my wife said to me if I put one more deer mount on the wall that she is going to leave me. I hope in three weeks or so I will be getting my mount to put on my wall, I AM A HAPPY MAN


----------



## Larry Tillman (May 24, 2013)

Julian you are so full of crap.


----------



## julian faedo (Jul 25, 2013)

got my mount back


----------

